# Politics, etc.



## Heather (Dec 19, 2015)

If you guys want to talk about it I have no issues, but please don't put it here. Figure out the obvious pw and put it where argumentative stuff should go, please.


----------



## Clark (Dec 19, 2015)

Who stamped their feet and complained???

Just spoon feed me the password.
Thanks.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 19, 2015)

Confused ? Isn't
Tell me about it
The place to talk about politics?


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 22, 2015)

I did not complain, but, thanks Heather  !!!! Jean


----------



## troy (Dec 22, 2015)

Polotics are awesome!!!!.. nonsense conundrum.... george carlin calls it bullshit thats what it is.....lol... all of them say one thing and do another


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 22, 2015)

Palpatine/Snoke 2016


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 10, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/OkDumbass/videos/951697158252505/?fref=nf


----------



## Heather (Feb 11, 2016)

Honestly I don't care if you talk about it here but we do have a place where people can talk about stuff that tends to get argumentative and where I don't have to babysit and deal with reported posts. People who've reported have been asked to use their ignore lists as well. I don't really want to have to moderate a political forum inside an orchid forum, when, by default, people are going to disagree with each other. I just don't have time to deal with the back and forth of it all for the next 9 months. I have my hands full enough with the non-member spam issues!


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 14, 2016)

What's argumentative about politics? You have their candidate, whose an obvious idiot, and yours, whose the savior of the world. What's to argue about?


----------



## troy (Feb 14, 2016)

Lol...


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2016)

Paphluvr said:


> What's argumentative about politics? You have their candidate, whose an obvious idiot, and yours, whose the savior of the world. What's to argue about?


Makes perfect sense to me! :rollhappy:


----------

